# Silloth Gents 4bbb- Sunday 10th May



## huds1475 (May 3, 2015)

After of us are playing on the Open @ Silloth and have unfortunately had a drop out so there's 1 space going if anyone's interested.

Cost is approx Â£25 but will confirm once organiser is back from Holiday.

Tee times are approx 11 am 

Cant remember everybody who's signed up but off the top of my head includes such golfing luminaries as;

Odvan
Dave 2 Blue
Bluewolf
Stu C
Lincoln Quaker
Capn Ron
Duffers
Birchy

And many more, no doubt, who I can't remember!!

A great chance to play a cracking course for dirt cheap. Plus the bonus of joining some average golfers, playing average golf, and talking an above average game.

If you're interested can you contact by PM please? First to contact and pay secures the winning ticket.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Captainron (May 3, 2015)

Right looking forward to this now. Weather might be okay too!


----------



## huds1475 (May 3, 2015)

Captainron said:



			. Weather might be okay too!
		
Click to expand...

What did you go and say that for!


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2015)

It's not the weather you've got to worry about at Silloth, it's the 4 fingered locals...


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			It's not the weather you've got to worry about at Silloth, it's the 4 fingered locals... 

Click to expand...

Abso-ruddy-lutely!! 

Last time a group of us went over there we stayed and played it twice. The evening out was.... different, very different. Next time we'll stay in Carlisle.


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Abso-ruddy-lutely!! 

Last time a group of us went over there we stayed and played it twice. The evening out was.... different, very different. Next time we'll stay in Carlisle.
		
Click to expand...

It's not often that Carlisle is the cultural choice, but it definitely is in this case...


----------



## Captainron (May 3, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			What did you go and say that for!
		
Click to expand...

I meant that there was less than a 50% chance of snow.


----------



## huds1475 (May 3, 2015)

Captainron said:



			I meant that there was less than a 50% chance of snow.
		
Click to expand...

STOP IT.

You'll have Birchy packing his shorts


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			STOP IT.

You'll have Birchy packing his shorts 

Click to expand...

I've heard that there's nothing packed in Birchy's shorts..


----------



## huds1475 (May 3, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I've heard that there's nothing packed in Birchy's shorts.. 

Click to expand...

Not even sandwiches?


----------



## huds1475 (May 3, 2015)

Space reserved provisionally for Davemc1

Scott, when you get internet can you confirm payment details?

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Captainron (May 6, 2015)

Woop Woop! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2653775

&#128555;


----------



## Birchy (May 6, 2015)

Right chaps i have done the draw. Ive tried to make all the pairings competitive so we can take all the prizes home between us all. :whoo:

The first pairing have both declared they are useless at the moment so i have left them with each other and put them first so we can all watch and laugh :rofl:

11:00
Lincoln Quaker & Odvan
Birchy & Bluewolf

11:10
StuC & Captainron
Duffers & Davemc1

11:20
2blue & Huds1475


----------



## davemc1 (May 6, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Right chaps i have done the draw. Ive tried to make all the pairings competitive so we can take all the prizes home between us all. :whoo:

The first pairing have both declared they are useless at the moment so i have left them with each other and put them first so we can all watch and laugh :rofl:

11:00
Lincoln Quaker & Odvan
Birchy & Bluewolf

11:10
StuC & Captainron
Duffers & Davemc1

11:20
2blue & Huds1475
		
Click to expand...

i think you've paired alwoodleys 1st and last place together! I like your strategy :rofl:


Nah, I must be due a good one soon.... Can't wait!


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2015)

At least I know theres going to be some decent banter on the day with our fourball. Not convinced about the calibre of the golf that will be played though. 

It looks pretty blustery on the Sunday. Going to be a right slog on the front nine.


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2015)

Captainron said:



			At least I know theres going to be some decent banter on the day with our fourball. Not convinced about the calibre of the golf that will be played though. 

It looks pretty blustery on the Sunday. Going to be a right slog on the front nine.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced you're gonna understand a single word that is said on Sunday mate. You'll stagger off the 18th constantly repeating "Cum'ed La" whilst staring glassy eyes out to sea.


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm not convinced you're gonna understand a single word that is said on Sunday mate. You'll stagger off the 18th constantly repeating "Cum'ed La" whilst staring glassy eyes out to sea.
		
Click to expand...

What are you on about? :blah: 

Ill talk Afrikaans to make sure they dont understand me


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2015)

Captainron said:



			What are you on about? :blah: 

Ill talk Afrikaans to make sure they dont understand me 

Click to expand...

it doesn't matter what language you use, if you're talking about food, Stuey would understand you.


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, I saw him at the Wetherspoons and Alwoodley. Attacked the plate like it had run off with his missus and cancelled his sky sport subscription


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2015)

Captainron said:



			Yeah, I saw him at the Wetherspoons and Alwoodley. Attacked the plate like it had run off with his missus and cancelled his sky sport subscription
		
Click to expand...

I suspect there's only one of those that he'd be bothered about


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I suspect there's only one of those that he'd be bothered about 

Click to expand...

Definitely the latter:rofl:


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Definitely the latter:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, wouldn't want you missing out on watching German skiers


----------



## davemc1 (May 10, 2015)

I'm sure one day I'll play a forum meet in glorious weather! 

However silloth was outstanding!!

2 completely different nine holes, into and with the wind. There where drivers from 145 yards and wedges from 180 (both not by me) 

30 points from me and duffers we were both happy with. 

2 birdies for me :clap: even had an eagle putt shows what kind of crazy day it was 

Company was again top notch, cheers to all involved. Especially to junior for dropping out so I could get his place.   Loved it


----------



## Junior (May 10, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I'm sure one day I'll play a forum meet in glorious weather! 

However silloth was outstanding!!

2 completely different nine holes, into and with the wind. There where drivers from 145 yards and wedges from 180 (both not by me) 

30 points from me and duffers we were both happy with. 

2 birdies for me :clap: even had an eagle putt shows what kind of crazy day it was 

Company was again top notch, cheers to all involved. Especially to junior for dropping out so I could get his place.   Loved it
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it Dave.  Gutted I couldn't make it.....it really is a cracker of a course!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2015)

Another boss day out, shame my partner was as crap as me  

Siloth is a rasper, but I don't think I've played golf in wind as ferocious as that today. I can't wait to go back though.


----------



## louise_a (May 10, 2015)

Its a great course and well worth the effort getting there.


----------

